# EU 2000 for sale



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Just go to the Various items for sale for details.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump fer a fine generator!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

its sold thanks.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Check Carpenter Campers out, good prices on units*

They have multiple portable outfits. They sale Yamaha, some chinese branded types with decent results (one has a loud exhaust) and a Dometic 3KW less than $900. The Dometic struck me as pretty decent bargain with a long warranty (I think it is 3 yrs).


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The Dometic struck me as pretty decent bargain with a long warranty (I think it is 3 yrs).


As I have been thru this before and learned...... Who are you gonna get to work on it?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I sold that Honda for the same price I paid for it in less than 24 hours. That has to be worth something also


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Good point X-shark*

Whether it is a Dometic or Yamaha, I think that Carpenters could handle it - hopefully. I understand as well the fan base of the Honda's. No doubt, they are my first choice if the price is right. At the cost of fixing most of this stuff, I try to do it myself and replace it as shop rates at $75-$100/hr. make it uneconomical to repair in most cases. Just my thoughts, but a very valid point on your behalf as well. Make sure you can get parts and service for what you buy:notworthy:

Cheers

Bob


----------

